# M3 Flash Drive Prototype



## Fibonacci (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my latest attempt to do something fairly unique.

I got a request from my brother to make a flash drive that was classy, but functional.  He also had a preference for shades of silver.  I immediately thought of using Damascus Steel M3, but was worried about how well it would machine into a drive casing.

This is my prototype.  I had some red/black m3 left over from another project, so I made this.

I am really happy with the way it came out.  The color is more true in the upper picture, but the bottom one shows the cap and the swirl on the back side.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 7, 2011)

Turned out great!


----------



## RogerH (Nov 7, 2011)

Really, really cool.  Very beautiful execution.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok that rocks.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 7, 2011)

So, Did you take the cover off an existing flash drive and install it in the M3 or is this like a kit?


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 7, 2011)

It is an 8gb Sandisk Cruzer that I decased.  The Sandisk and HO drives open really cleanly.

I scratch made the new case from the M3, then covered the openings with the brass sheet.


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 7, 2011)

I have at least one more to make.

If there is interest, I can do a build log on it.


----------



## ken69912001 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes i would like to know how you actually went about converting it.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 7, 2011)

I would be very interested in knowing how.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 7, 2011)

This may be something you've already thought about and checked on, but I thought I'd ask just in case: Are the M3 blanks electrically conductive at all? And if so, have you provided any sort of insulation to prevent any chance of something shorting out?


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 7, 2011)

They are very slightly conductive, and yes, I have the electronics insulated.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 8, 2011)

ken69912001 said:


> Yes i would like to know how you actually went about converting it.


Alejanders did a tutorial a while back.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 8, 2011)

What did you insulate it with?


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 8, 2011)

Haynie said:


> What did you insulate it with?


 
I used liquid electrical tape.

In response to the post above about Alejanders tutorial, I expect that his method works great for wood, but the M3 was too brittle for some of the deep drilling necesssary.  The problem could have also been that I used a much smaller wall thickness and extended the usb port further out the front.

Anyway, his tutorial is definately a good read and I recommend it to anyone.  I will plan to order another drive when I get paid this weekend, so I will do a buildlog on that one.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 8, 2011)

These are great.  Even better than what I was looking for.  Could this be adapted to other materials?  I am most curious how you take the Drives aparts and mount them in the new body.


----------

